

Google Books Ngram of George Carlin's Seven Dirty Words - wookiehangover
http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=shit,piss,fuck,cunt,cocksucker,motherfucker,tits&year_start=1650&year_end=2000&corpus=0&smoothing=3

======
Isamu
Many false positives in early years due to 's' being written like 'f' and
mistaken by the OCR software. Both the short and tall forms were used, but
there seemed to have been some style preferences that led to the tall 's'
being used at the beginning of a word, and small 's' at the end.

In handwriting or italic, the tall 's' was rather like the integral symbol,
but when setting serifed font it looks pretty much like an 'f', but missing
half or all the crossbar.

~~~
celticjames
Multiple meanings for 'tits' are also a consideration. (Maybe my monitor or
eyes suck, but I had to do a tits vs fuck only ngram search to see that the
big spike is in fact tits.)

~~~
gjm11
I think either your monitor or your eyes must in fact fu- I mean suck, because
the big bulge (it's not exactly a spike) is for "fuck", not for "tits".

(And most of it does in fact seem to be for wrongly-OCRed "suck",
unsurprisingly.)

~~~
pavel_lishin
Note the long-s discussion earlier in this submission.

Maybe life just really fucked back then.

------
burgerbrain
Does anyone else have a really hard time telling the difference between the
green that's used for 'fuck', and the green that's used for 'tits'?

I don't think I'm suddenly going colour-blind but it strikes me as odd that
google would pick two colours that are so close to each other for a graph that
needs so few separate colours...

------
davidmathers
In first page of search results for 1650 - 1724 I saw 4 different words OCR'd
as "shit": This, that, first, and shit.

"first" looks like "firft", but "This" and "that" look pretty standard.

------
iskander
Interesting to see how shit and piss diverged after WWII. I wonder what
propelled shit's cultural ascent.

([http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=shit,piss&yea...](http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=shit,piss&year_start=1850&year_end=1965&corpus=0&smoothing=3))

------
david_p
1800 was the year ... :)
[http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=tits%2Cboobs%2Cbr...](http://ngrams.googlelabs.com/graph?content=tits%2Cboobs%2Cbreasts&year_start=1650&year_end=2008&corpus=0&smoothing=9)

------
makmanalp
It looks like somewhere near the 60s, people stopped caring about not using
expletives! :)

